# Maple Log ID



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

Is there an easy way to tell Sugar Maple from Silver Maple when it's in log form from the bark and endgrain? Gary


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

silver maple has a bark that kind of flakes out from the side of the tree more than sugarmaple whose bark is tighter in towards the sides. Also the color of the heartwood is way different. Silvermaple is much more white than sugarmaple and the heartwood is more of a light pink or salmon color whereas sugarmaple is much more red in the heartwood area. Then there is density sugarmaple is much much harder than silvermaple 
here are some pics of a massive silvermaple tree we cut down a while ago... see how the bark flakes off from the sides? Ill try and find some sugar maple pics for ya in a bit


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

http://amc-nh.org/resources/guides/trees/species-gallery.php?Species=Acer saccharum this is the way the bark on sugar maple tends to look.... hope this helps


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Bond.
I'd slab that. 
Tabletops sound good in 2.5"
I'd also cookie that the same thickness.
Live edge, here we come.

Silver maple as I call it is like shagbark on hickory but not as pronounced, and here it's called shagbark maple.


----------

